# Chocolate gouramis at Fish Gallery



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wanted to let yall know they have chocolate gouramis at Fish Gallery for a really good price in case anyone wanted them. They are really cool fish.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

* That would make a nice Valentine's present, a box of chocolate gouramis........ yummy! *


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

lol I was there yesterday, they are really pretty (a bit small)! $4.99 each I think!?


----------

